# [SOLVED] Ram dont know if it will fit



## ksibit (Jul 21, 2013)

hi i want to upgrade my ram but i dont know if it will fint in to my pc the ram is: Komputerbay 4GB (2x2GB) DDR2 667MHz PC2-5300 PC2-5400 DDR2 667 (240 PIN) DIMM Desktop Memory and i have MSI N1996 motherboard so can someone help me out and tell me if this ram will work with my morhterboard. the current ram i have is 1gb 1rx8 pc2-4200u-444-12-zz ddr2 533 cl4 
THX


----------



## ksibit (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: Ram dont know if it will fit*

ok thank you


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Ram dont know if it will fit*

Is this a HP PC? 
Motherboard Specifications, N1996 (Argon) | HP® Support
The RAM max for the MSI N1996 Mobo is 1GB per slot of PC2100/PC1600.


----------



## ksibit (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: Ram dont know if it will fit*



Tyree said:


> Is this a HP PC?
> Motherboard Specifications, N1996 (Argon) | HP® Support
> The RAM max for the MSI N1996 Mobo is 1GB per slot of PC2100/PC1600.


no its a packard bell


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Ram dont know if it will fit*

The info I find for that particular Mobo says it's OEM. 

Try the Crucial site. It's the best brand option to help insure compatibility: RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com


----------



## ksibit (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: Ram dont know if it will fit*

:/ i dont know then should i post my pc model ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Ram dont know if it will fit*



ksibit said:


> :/ i dont know then should i post my pc model ?


Yes, that may prove helpful.

This is what I find from Crucial for the MSI N1996: Computer memory upgrades for MSI (Micro Star) N1996 OEM (HP-Argon) Motherboard from Crucial.com


----------



## ksibit (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: Ram dont know if it will fit*

so used the sebsite you have recommended and it shows the specs Memory upgrades from Crucial.com - Determine My Memory Needs and the mobo is the same as i got Packard Bell Cuba motherboard (MS-7301)


----------



## ksibit (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: Ram dont know if it will fit*



Tyree said:


> Yes, that may prove helpful.
> 
> This is what I find from Crucial for the MSI N1996: Computer memory upgrades for MSI (Micro Star) N1996 OEM (HP-Argon) Motherboard from Crucial.com


so used the sebsite you have recommended and it shows the specs Memory upgrades from Crucial.com - Determine My Memory Needs and the mobo is the same as i got Packard Bell Cuba motherboard (MS-7301)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Ram dont know if it will fit*

What I find for the MS-7301-DDR2 PC2-5300 667MHz, 1 GB Max per slot- total of 2GB.


----------



## ksibit (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: Ram dont know if it will fit*



Tyree said:


> What I find for the MS-7301-DDR2 PC2-5300 667MHz, 1 GB Max per slot- total of 2GB.


yhy so im not able to upgrade my ram with 2x2 bg


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Ram dont know if it will fit*

Not according to the info I find or from your Crucial link.


----------



## ksibit (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: Ram dont know if it will fit*



Tyree said:


> Not according to the info I find or from your Crucial link.


im upset now :/. but thank you for your help


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Ram dont know if it will fit*

You're welcome and good luck. If your question has been answered to your satisfaction, please mark the thread solved using the Thread Tools tab at the top of the thread.


----------

